# Watch ESPN on iPad



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, that just isn't FAIR!!!!! I'm with DirecTV only for my television service provider but have internet with Time Warner Cable. I also pay for digital phone with Time Warner Cable. Now, why can't DirecTV customers be able to have "Watch ESPN" app for the iPad? I called Time Warner and they said that I MUST have TV service with them in order to be able to sign in to ESPN. That's BULL!! I'm paying internet service and two digital phones here at home and internet service at the cottage! Why can't DirecTV provide this service?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

That is totally aggravating, I assume ESPN wants more my and D* won't pony up. We have AT&T DSL and we can watch ESPN3 on line, but not on a mobil device unless you sign in through your provider and D* locks us out.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Since a recent "update" on XBOX, ESPN is not blacked out there because I use D*. 

I ended up cancelling XBOX Live because of this (it was virtually the only thing I used on that service)


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Time Warner wants your TV money so they won't give their competitor free access. I don't believe DirecTV is at fault.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Directv is a TV provider, not an internet provider. Watch ESPN requires an internet connection and has nothing to do with your tv provider. Your INTERNET provider must give you access to Watch ESPN. 

This isn't even in Directv's entertainment category.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Disney is tying their Watch apps to neogtiations for the channels and not doing it seperately, so if DirecTV were to get it, it won't happen until DirecTV's contract with ESPN is up for renewal.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

"bixler" said:


> Directv is a TV provider, not an internet provider. Watch ESPN requires an internet connection and has nothing to do with your tv provider. Your INTERNET provider must give you access to Watch ESPN.
> 
> This isn't even in Directv's entertainment category.


ESPN3 requires that your ISP have a deal with ESPN to offer it. Watch ESPN is the tv everywhere component of the linear tv feeds and as such requires that you have a tv subscription.

The only caveat is that even if you do have access to ESPN3 through your ISP, the mobile version is only accessible if you also have Watch ESPN access. That means computers would be fine, but phones and iPads can't use it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Well, that just isn't FAIR!!!!! I'm with DirecTV only for my television service provider but have internet with Time Warner Cable. I also pay for digital phone with Time Warner Cable. Now, why can't DirecTV customers be able to have "Watch ESPN" app for the iPad? I called Time Warner and *they said that I MUST have TV service with them in order to be able to sign in to ESPN. That's BULL!! I'm paying internet service and two digital phones here at home and internet service at the cottage!* Why can't DirecTV provide this service?


Are you paying them for ESPN? No. The question you should be asking is why are we paying DirecTV and not getting this feature? Once ESPN is paid why does it matter how we watch their content? Should be a DirecTV login.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bixler said:


> Directv is a TV provider, not an internet provider. Watch ESPN requires an internet connection and has nothing to do with your tv provider. Your INTERNET provider must give you access to Watch ESPN.
> 
> This isn't even in Directv's entertainment category.


I could not disagree more. How is this any different then the HBO GO or anything like that? I pay DirecTV to watch ESPN not my cable company. I would not be willing to pay ESPN twice either as they are already paid good enough.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

joshjr said:


> Are you paying them for ESPN? No. The question you should be asking is why are we paying DirecTV and not getting this feature? Once ESPN is paid why does it matter how we watch their content? Should be a DirecTV login.


The answer to that question is two posts up:


KyL416 said:


> Disney is tying their Watch apps to neogtiations for the channels and not doing it seperately, so if DirecTV were to get it, it won't happen until DirecTV's contract with ESPN is up for renewal.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

bixler said:


> Directv is a TV provider, not an internet provider. Watch ESPN requires an internet connection and has nothing to do with your tv provider. Your INTERNET provider must give you access to Watch ESPN.
> 
> This isn't even in Directv's entertainment category.


Live streams of all the WatchESPN Networks are available at no additional cost to fans who receive ESPN as part of their *TV subscription* from Bright House Networks, Comcast, Time Warner Cable, and Verizon FiOS TV.

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/about


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> The answer to that question is two posts up:
> 
> DirecTV's contract with ESPN is up for renewal in 2014.


I still think it is BS that we dont have it. ESPN should not get anymore money for it. We already pay enough for their stations as it is. That being said, I assume it will happen during the next negotiations. I have called on it before though. Not sure why ESPN or DirecTV would either one care how I watch them once they are both paid.


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is completely true, but what I have heard is ESPN is adding TV providers to the Watch ESPN list when they renew their contracts. Cox Communications was just added today.

So when DTV renews their contract with ESPN, I'm guessing then DTV customers will have access to Watch ESPN.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yes i saw that ESPN just signed the agreement with COX. 
any info on when D* will add WATCH ESPN


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

joshjr said:


> I still think it is BS that we dont have it.


It's out of DirecTV's control if Disney won't negotiate their Watch products outside of the renewal period. I don't know the specific year their previous contract was renewed, but if its previous incarnation ESPN360 existed at that point, it was just a bonus service only available at the ISP level and didn't include live simulcasts of their linear networks, so it wasn't even offered to televison only providers like DirecTV.


> ESPN should not get anymore money for it. We already pay enough for their stations as it is. That being said, I assume it will happen during the next negotiations. I have called on it before though. Not sure why ESPN or DirecTV would either one care how I watch them once they are both paid.


WatchESPN is more than just simulcasts of their main channels, there's a lot of exclusive live events that don't air on TV, some live events that are otherwise only available on a local broadcast or closed circuit campus TV, as well as nearly every game that's available on ESPN Game Plan and ESPN Full Court.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> It's out of DirecTV's control if Disney won't negotiate their Watch products outside of the renewal period. I don't know the specific year their previous contract was renewed, but if its previous incarnation ESPN360 existed at that point, it was just a bonus service only available at the ISP level and didn't include live simulcasts of their linear networks, so it wasn't even offered to televison only providers like DirecTV.


ESPN360 didn't exist during the last contract, neither did Longhorn.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

When will the current Disney/ESPN contract expire?


----------



## Beachcomber12 (Feb 11, 2012)

"HDTVFreak07" said:


> Well, that just isn't FAIR!!!!! I'm with DirecTV only for my television service provider but have internet with Time Warner Cable. I also pay for digital phone with Time Warner Cable. Now, why can't DirecTV customers be able to have "Watch ESPN" app for the iPad? I called Time Warner and they said that I MUST have TV service with them in order to be able to sign in to ESPN. That's BULL!! I'm paying internet service and two digital phones here at home and internet service at the cottage! Why can't DirecTV provide this service?


If you have time Warner Internet then you should be able to receive Watchespn I have cox as my Internet and phone provider not tv and I as of yesterday started receiving Watchespn on my ipad


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

"LoweBoy" said:


> When will the current Disney/ESPN contract expire?


One report back had 2014 on this site. They are always talking and both companies have compelling reasons to find a solution. Having said that one must realize that Longhorn Network could retard progress, while pattern bargaining could accelerate an agreement. In the meantime enjoy the networks we have online that others do not. ESPN will come and if it is a must have now, then get a Slingbox.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Have this through Fios and it's a really well put together application but really nothing to lose sleep over. Wish there was a PS3 ESPN app personally but like the new contract with D* it is not something that seems to be arriving soon. Hard to tell people that it's not worth losing sleep over if a person really desires the option though. Sorry if that is you.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

KsBillsFan;3145875 said:


> Not sure if this is completely true, but what I have heard is ESPN is adding TV providers to the Watch ESPN list when they renew their contracts. Cox Communications was just added today.
> 
> So when DTV renews their contract with ESPN, I'm guessing then DTV customers will have access to Watch ESPN.


This would be true with most things of this nature....just like the showtimeanytime addition that occurred when they renewed that contract...


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> This would be true with most things of this nature....just like the showtimeanytime addition that occurred when they renewed that contract...


I hope you are correct about that. I have been getting the full blown "Watch ESPN" because of Xfinity subscription on a rental I have and they are buying it so I am really gonna miss it. I do have Xfinity service available at my residence but I really like DTV. Maybe they will add it when the price increase starts next month.


----------

